# Traffic Stops... While Carrying



## vernon (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello,

I joined this forum simply to ask about this issue. I am a civilian, not a police officer.

I currently have a Massachusetts Class A LTC with no restrictions. If I am pulled over in a traffic stop:

1. Does the officer know from his/her computer/etc. that I have a firearms permit?

2. Does state law require me to disclose the fact that I am carrying a firearm?

3. How do officers feel about a 100% law-abiding citizen disclosing (or not) the fact that he is carrying a firearm?

Thank you very much in advance,
Vernon


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

They can look it up

No

Its far more pleasant to inform the officer as soon as they get to the window (without moving your hands whatsoever) than to have them find out on their own


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

From a non LEO.

Always inform the officer if you have a firearm on your person
or in your car.

When asked for your lic and reg always include your LTC.

If stopped at night turn on your interior lights and keep your 
hands on the steering wheel until told to do otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I always appreciate it when someone tells me, but I realize the chances of me having stopped someone over the years who was armed and didn't tell me is around 100%.

As Wolfman said, it's your discretion. Just keep in mind that some (not many) officers will take your weapon for the duration of the stop, which some find offsetting. Personally, I think that if someone hands me a valid LTC with their valid license and everything checks out on the computer, the chances of them opening fire when I return to their window are pretty remote.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Just make sure you have your permit with you whenever you carry. It is not the police officer's duty to prove you have a permit or not, the responsibility is on the weapon carrier. Personally I think you should tell the police officer at the stop because if you don't and the officer sees the weapon it is going to escalate the stop to at least some serious verbal comands, if not more. Also if you tell him/her ahead of time the officer may appreciate the jesture and the reason for the original stop might go better for you.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I would second Delta in that if you're telling me it's there you're probably doing things the right way, which leads me to believe you're less inclined to hurt me. HOWEVER...and a big however...remember you are carrying something that's very concerning to police officers on the street....don't be suprised if they seem a little less friendly...I do know guys that have held onto them until stop is over....some unloaded and stuck in trunk....some took partially apart and put in trunk...which is a little much far as I am concerned...


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Vernon, I am a police officer, when I get pulled over off duty (which I try not to make a habit), the first thing out of my mouth is " I am armed". You certainly have a right not to bring it up,but given the dangerousness of our job, we appreciate any "heads up" we can get.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Besides letting the Officer know your armed I believe it also tells them that you are pretty squared away. Its no guarantee your not a nut but in Mass it means youve passed extensive background checks


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Do what I do and just wave the gun out the window before the cop get out of his cruiser.....



kidding! that would get you shot!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I grip the steering wheel until my knuckles turn white, and have a 'thousand yard stare'. Then I clench my teeth while growling: "I am currently armed under my 2nd ammendment rights. That usually sets the stage for a smooth process.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Generally, a friendly mexican warning shot up in the air to let the officer know you are armed is the preferred method amongst LEOs.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Why does it have to be a " Mexican " warning shot...why cant it be a Jewish warning shot..or a Mongolian warning shot...or Democratic Lesbian warning shot .....hmmmm...

..


----------



## vernon (Aug 22, 2008)

lawdog671 said:


> I would second Delta in that if you're telling me it's there you're probably doing things the right way, which leads me to believe you're less inclined to hurt me. HOWEVER...and a big however...remember you are carrying something that's very concerning to police officers on the street....don't be suprised if they seem a little less friendly...I do know guys that have held onto them until stop is over....some unloaded and stuck in trunk....some took partially apart and put in trunk...which is a little much far as I am concerned...


Thanks for the answers everone.

The "However" part was what worried me. But I can see where an officer might get uptight; concealed carry doesn't seem to be a popular thing in MA.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Why does it have to be a " Mexican " warning shot...why cant it be a Jewish warning shot..or a Mongolian warning shot...or Democratic Lesbian warning shot .....hmmmm...
> 
> ..


Oh come on, we all know Democratic Lesbians think guns are evil...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

That pic just made me spit out my waffles....thats a different level of fugly..


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thimios315 said:


>


This is just awful....I mean come on....."I think I just threw up in my mouth"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Back to the show...

You have a class A LTC...

Congratulations! Want to keep it simple?
You are legally carrying your firearm when you are pulled over for a CMVI.
One has NOTHING to do with the other. Just be respectful and cooperative and get on with it. (free pass, warning, ticket, whatever)

The only time I would EVER tell a cop on a traffic stop that I was armed was if circumstances had progressed to require my getting out of the vehicle. And as always, do exactly what the nice police officer tells you!


----------

